# Recruiter let me go



## Patella_96 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello all,

It looks like I'm back to square one. I took a PICAT test for the ASVAB and then had to take a confirmation exam at MEPs. However, I was informed prior to MEPs by my recruiter that the exam would only take 30 minutes. He did not inform me that the exam had the potential of being 2 hours and 30 minutes long. I learned this only after speaking to the proctor of the exam. Truthfully, I was late to meet my recruiter by  50 minutes (I recognize that I was deeply wrong in this regard) however, even if I had been on time, I would have still missed my quiz at my university by an egregious amount of time. I would have missed the class in its entirety. I repeatedly informed my recruiter that I MUST be at my class by a specific time to which his response was that "it would only be 30 minutes." I do not believe he had ill intent however it was clear that we both were ignorant of the duration of this exam. He then informed me after dropping me back off at school that I would no longer be working with that recruitment station. I then went to the Recruitment station following this incident to retrieve my papers from the Master Sergeant, only to be told that I would be able to go to another recruitment station, but that he would actually inform them of "what I did" and how I wasted their time. I regretfully argued with him on this point as I felt that such an action was unfounded and immoral given the ignorance of both my recruiter and I. I did not hurl insults nor expletives however I regrettably did raise my voice and became emotional. I apologized for my unprofessional behavior shortly after through text. Have I ruined my chances of becoming a Marine?


----------



## Grunt (Apr 12, 2018)

Go to the another recruiter. They knew how long it took to take that test -- it wasn't their first trip around the park.  Then they want to get butt hurt when you had to leave to handle previously scheduled important business.

They messed up and they want to make it look like you did. Like I said, go to another recruiter. Sounds like that MSgt. is a tool.

Now, understand that my post is presuming that your story and information is correct....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 12, 2018)

This...


Agoge said:


> Now, understand that my post is presuming that your story and information is correct....



Now onto this ... 


> ="Patella_96, post: 508772, member: 10274"*]I do not believe he had ill intent however it was clear that we both were ignorant of the duration of this exam.* He then informed me after dropping me back off at school that I would no longer be working with that recruitment station. I then went to the Recruitment station following this incident to retrieve my papers from the Master Sergeant, only to be told that I would be able to go to another recruitment station, but that he would actually inform them of "what I did" and how I wasted their time.


Fuck.
That.
Noise.

He knows got-damn well how long the test takes. 

Now....young @Patella_96 - my Spidey-Senses are chirping a-mile-a-minute.  A thousand recruiters have had a thousand kids bail/skip/blow off taking the ASVAB....they don't dump them from that station unless...

So...

What is the rest of the story?  Because there has to be more to this than just what you told us.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 12, 2018)

To add -

Is their desire to not work with you in anyway related to the waiver you discussed in this post?
Recruiter


----------



## Patella_96 (Apr 12, 2018)

Perhaps. I'm honestly not sure if my waiver had anything to do with it. They didn't mention it. I did get into an argument with my recruiter on the ride back after he said something about me not wanting to become a Marine and how I should have just risked skipping my quiz grade. I told him I was sorry for the  inconvenience but that I had an obligation as a student and I didn't want my grade to dip. He took that to mean I didn't want to be a Marine.


----------



## DC (Apr 12, 2018)

Don’t know if its a Marine thing but kid here had a serious run around with his recruiter as well. I told him take it up the chain of command. Gunny made it all better.

Yea I wonder wat the whole story is as well @Ooh-Rah


----------



## Patella_96 (Apr 12, 2018)

Also I should clarify, there was no guarantee that the exam would be 2 hours and 30 minutes but there was a 1 in 5 chance that would happen outside of how well I do on the confirmation exam.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Apr 14, 2018)

Yes the one in five is correct he should have told you that so you can block out plenty of time to take it just Incase.(I’m a few hours away from my Meps so it’s an all day trip),But there seems to be more to this story big dog. Now they could see it as you gaffing off the test which counts as an attempt since it sounds like you listened to the proctor and didn’t want to take it and now you would have to take the full thing either way in 30 days


----------



## Patella_96 (Apr 14, 2018)

I am now currently working with a different Recruitment Station. Thank you all for your advice in this matter even though all you have to go by is my word. I recognize that doing such a thing is incredibly generous.


----------



## Patella_96 (Apr 14, 2018)

@Hacksaw0621 Well what happens if I don't do it within the 30 days? I have a new recruiter and have finals coming up. I will do my absolute best to get everything in by that time but will it look negatively on my part if I go after the 30 days? Also does the fact I have a new recruiter matter? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Apr 14, 2018)

You can’t do it ,you wasted an attempt MEPS policy is now you have to wait 30 days until you can retest you won’t even get to do the PICAT confirmation ,you’re going to have to take the full ASVAB.  Just be ready to take the 3 hour test in 30 days


----------



## Patella_96 (Apr 14, 2018)

Understood. Thank you.


----------

